# If you wait long enough the coyote will show



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Skip asked me to post the pictures of this coyote his computer is not playing nice I'll let him tell the story


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Was he fully dressed when he shot this one ?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. Skip, extra bullet holes are on the other side?


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*FIRST OFF----Thanks Pokey for posting up the pic's of my Pretty coyote---She is SUPER SPECIAL to me------First off She is the 1st called coyote this season,1st set i made, 1st critter taken with my New Rifle 223 savage Model 10 I won at the WBSC Predator hunt last winter, 1st with my rebuilt FP Banshee. FP rebuilt the remote and went through the call for me and put some of their new sounds on it. 1st and very Special Color to me anyhow with so much light cinnamon color . The pic doesn't do her justice---Can't wait to have her tanned* :biggrin: :biggrin: *---*

*Guess this is going to be a long post----------But here goes-----9-25-2020 evening got all my stuff together and headed for one of my favorite calling spots just two miles from home. When I got there the South field was full of Geese and Ducks eating in the chopped Oats field. what a racket going on but that was Ok cause I was headed for the far north end. Got by without spooking the birds and got set up. Waited around for sometime watching more geese and ducks landing in the far field. Than the time came to start calling. Wow!!!!!! Used Male Howl 2-3 times and waited and listened usually wait for 3 to 5 mins before using the next sound BUT coyotes started sounding off in 3 different directions just a howling and yapping steady for a min or two. When they went silent I sent my next sound [ female yodel howl ] and they started yapping again like crazy again. I thought Boy action at any second Boy was I wrong. When they quit I send them PUP in Distress for about 4 min's nothing showed-----so I went to complete silence for 15+ min's and just listened. The Geese were still playing their Happy tunes LOL----Now I tried Female Invitation two times and than silence. Four min's passed I used cottontail distress for a min or little more than went straight into Pup Distress after a bit I looked at my watch and over 40 mins had passed. So I planned to give'er up. Shut off the caller and just watched for a min or two and I started to get up off the ground and off to my left was this reddish looking critter coming my way down the fence line straight down wind of me a brisk breeze had picked up. I THOUGHT IT WAS A FARM DOG AT FIRST LOL LOL---It slammed to a stop and I see its a coyote. At 68 yds she went to the happy hunting ground DRT-----------And than Coyote fever HIT me LOL LOL---------AND DON I Had my hunting Cloths on :hot:---------------------p.s. She weighted 30 lbs even ---That's the longest stand I've ever made usually 25-30 min's tops---Maybe lesson learned-----------p.s.s.-----------I was having so much fun I forgot about my new sound-I used all old ones---LOL --next time I'll give the New Ones a shot----------------svb*


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Good work. Nice color for sure.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

She's a pretty one for sure. Good job waiting her out. 
I'm pretty sure you have a plan for her hide since she didn't get a piece of yours.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Real pretty colors for sure, congrats. Skip and thanks for sharing the hunt.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Congrats again skip and now you guys know the rest of the story


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Good look'in coyote Skip.

Did she still have a blue hide when ya skinned her out--- I have two ADC jobs over in the valley where they want "everything" cleaned out that has pointy teeth, and I want to try to be sure they're come'in prime before I start.

awprint:


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

* Cat---She isn't prime enough for the fur market sales but good enough for home tanned hide---she would have been awesome at winter prime. Our coyotes are good to go around the 1st week of November some late Oct.*


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Yep--- I usually figure Nov. 1st as a start date in this country too.

awprint:


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*SENDING MISS PRETTY OUT TO SLEEPY CREEK TANNERY & FUR DRESSING. LOCATED at Wellsberg , Ia-# 641-485-2172.. BEN DOES GREAT WORK and at a very reasonable price----I recommend having your furs tanned there. I'm very pleased with the furs he did for me last winter. -------CAN'T WAIT TO GET HER BACK* :biggrin: :biggrin: ---------SVB


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

another place does a great job is

moyle minkand tannery

heyburn idaho 8668263877 these prices are 10 years outdated but .......

coyote $25

wolf $57

bobcat $29


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice one Skip ????????


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

THANKs Guys---------KY I've used MMT many times for my tanning needs --and yes they do a great job tanning---SCT is so much closer to me and they also do a very good job tanning my furs. Been very happy with their work------------GLEN-----------APH-----THANKS


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Beautiful Coyote there! Congrats on the success!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------

